# EIT certification in CA



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2011)

Did anyone get EIT certification for Oct 2010 in CA? I wanna register PE exam in Oct 2011, but NCEES need my EIT certification number. can I get the number without EIT certification? If so, how? thank you!


----------



## odu_engineer (Feb 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Did anyone get EIT certification for Oct 2010 in CA? I wanna register PE exam in Oct 2011, but NCEES need my EIT certification number. can I get the number without EIT certification? If so, how? thank you!


I am in the same boat and still have not recieved the certifcate as of today!


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 1, 2011)

That's crazy that you guys are still waiting for your certificates. I know this was a million years ago but when I took the FE in Oct 2001, I got my cert in December of 2001.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 1, 2011)

I got an email from them saying that my certification got returned. It is weird because my address is correct. They called and said they would try to send it again....Blah!!!


----------



## darius (Apr 5, 2011)

I got my EIT in Oct 2010. I applied for PE in April 2011, without knowing the result of EIT. After I found out I passed, I sent the Ca ID #. They checked my application, but got rejected for a different reason. So, they do accept applications with pending EIT results. Good luck


----------

